# Happy Darwin Day!



## kentuckiense (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, that's right, February 12 is Darwin Day. Take a couple of minutes to learn about his theory of evolution by mutation/gene flow/genetic recombination and natural selection. His theory forms the base of modern biological thought.

If you don't feel like clicking on all those links, then just click on this one.


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Happy Darwin Day!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 12, 2007)

:clap: I didn't know there was such a day. yay!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I knew earlier! A great day for science!!!


----------



## Equestris (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh. I was thinking you meant something like this:
http://www.darwinawards.com/


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2007)

We went to a symposium and poster session presentation on Saturday. Pretty cool. Except I saw how small of a container one can keep an entire colony of leaf cutter ants in. A dangerous bit of knowledge since I'm thinking of acquiring an invertebrate pet......:noangel:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2007)

Blasphemy!


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Blasphemy!


I agree with you Eric.

Grandma


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> I agree with you Eric.
> 
> Grandma


That's right up there w/ MUTATION!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, in that case, this guy is damn proud to be a blasphemer! I'd also gladly accept the titles of heretic, apostate, heathen, profaner, and infidel.


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Well, in that case, this guy is damn proud to be a blasphemer! I'd also gladly accept the titles of heretic, apostate, heathen, profaner, and infidel.



Amen, brother! 

Hell, my name is pretty darn close to Heathen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Well, in that case, this guy is damn proud to be a blasphemer! I'd also gladly accept the titles of heretic, apostate, heathen, profaner, and infidel.


How about "freethinker"?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2007)

Speaking of evolution, Heroes 2nd season started 3 weeks ago but only on network channel.


----------

